# A funny to share



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

Caspian has recently become obsessed with the bag my daughter uses for her gym clothes. I know he can't read but......


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Lol! Too cute.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hahaha that is cute as well as funny


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

Cute! "It's a sin to kill a mockingbird...but all other birds are fair game, right?"


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

That is funny!


----------

